# Steam Acc groß schreiben!?



## TomT96 (18. Dezember 2011)

*Steam Acc groß schreiben!?*

Hallo,
Ich habe mir einen Steam Acc erstellt. 
Bei der Anmeldung habe ich ihn "TomsGameHall" geschrieben. Nachdem ich ihn erstellt hatte, war der Name jedoch "tomsgamehall".
Meine Frage ist nun warum ist das so und ist der Name jetzt immer bei z.B. MW3 und BF3 so geschrieben oder kann ich ihn dort groß schrieben.
Ich habe schon Leute gesehen bei denen der Steam Name groß geschrieben ist. Warum bei mir nicht.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG und Danke...

Tom


----------



## Abufaso (18. Dezember 2011)

Der Acc Name ist ziemlich egal. Was angezeigt wird ist der Name unter Community -> Profil ( -> Profil bearbeiten). Und den kannst du schreiben wie du willst.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam Acc groß schreiben!?*

BTW, bei BF3 wird nichts stehen 

Aber ansonsten hat mein Vorposter Recht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Abufaso (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich stell dann auch mal eine Frage, nämlich: wie bekomm ich verschiedene Farbe hin? Bei MW2 z.B. wird mein Name immer in hellorange dargestellt  Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## TomT96 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam Acc groß schreiben!?*

Danke!

Ist das jetzt so alles richtig? Also ist der Name dort auch der Name der im Spiel angezeigt wird?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Abufaso (18. Dezember 2011)

Genau.  
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man dass mit den Farben bewerkstelligen kann?


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam Acc groß schreiben!?*



Abufaso schrieb:


> (...)


 Das Video ist nicht von mir: MW2 Klassennamen Farbig bekommen (PC) - YouTube
(Ergebniss von Google...)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Festplatte (18. Dezember 2011)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch!


----------



## TomT96 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam Acc groß schreiben!?*

Ok. Noch eine Frage.
Und zwar, hier unter den Einstellungen gibt es ja drei Punkte. Mir ist nicht ganz klar was mit diesen gemeint ist. Daher weiß ich auch nicht wie ich die Einstellungen vor nehmen soll.
Könnt ihr mir helfen?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Abufaso (18. Dezember 2011)

1. Wer dein Profil sehen kann
2. Wer auf deinem Profil Kommentare abgeben kann.
3. Wer deinen Inventar sehen kann.


----------



## TomT96 (18. Dezember 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wer dein Profil sehen kann
> 2. Wer auf deinem Profil Kommentare abgeben kann.
> 3. Wer deinen Inventar sehen kann.



Was ist mit Inventar gemeint? Welche Spiele ich gekauft habe?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Abufaso (18. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit Inventar gemeint? Welche Spiele ich gekauft habe?
> 
> MfG
> Tom



Afaik ja.


----------



## XT1024 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam Acc groß schreiben!?*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Afaik ja.



 Im Inventar befinden sich tauschbare (?) Gegenstände aus TF2 und wohl auch Portal 2.
 

​


----------



## RapToX (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam Acc groß schreiben!?*



TomT96 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Inventar gemeint? Welche Spiele ich gekauft habe?
> 
> MfG
> Tom


 nein!
dein inventar findest du rechts auf deiner profil-seite unter "inventar anzeigen". dort werden gegenstände (items) von verschiedenen spielen angezeigt (team fortress 2 oder portal 2 usw.). bei diesen items handelt es sich z.b. um waffen und ähnliche sachen, die du im spiel finden/kaufen und dann auch mit anderen spielern tauschen kannst.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam Acc groß schreiben!?*

MW2 config damit kannste dein namen farbig gestalten. zudem die statts Sichern.bei MW 2 durchaus wichtig.


----------

